# Need prayers! Man lost in the woods.



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Last night a friend of mines dad, which has health issues and has had a serious stroke a few years ago, he went on a walk near plum grove and walked off in to the woods. They traced his last phone call last night around 9 and he is around the Tarkington area by now. We have search crews assembling (helicopters, dogs, four-wheelers) please say a prayer for him and all of us, he's tired, hungry and confused. 

Thanks 2cool!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent that he will be found safe and sound.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers sent for your friend's dad, the rest of the family, and the rescuers.

Hope he's found safe!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers they find him safe & healthy.


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoping for the best. Prayer sent.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sent


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Prayers for all involved. It's going to be cold and wet the next few days. Not a good combination for someone lost in the woods.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Prayers for a safe return!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

this is what i thought could have happen to my mom wondering off from the nursing home last week ,lucky someone saw her, prayers sent


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Prayers sent. Father, please take a hold of his hand and guide him back to safety, in Jesus name I pray, Amen.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Prayers sent for his safe return.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Prayers Sent!

God Bless!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We're still searching. He's lost in about 60,000 acres. Helicopters are searching now then ground crews are going out. Again thank you 2coolers for the prayers!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Prayers here too, Drummer.. Had similar situation with late MIL years ago... Had a happy outcome...and hope the same for you..

Old age is tough


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Wishing ya'll the best!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

What a scary situation. Thoughts and prayers are going out to all involved.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm hoping for the best....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

maybe a dumb question but have you called texas equusearch

*Texas EquuSearch Mounted Search and Recovery*
4013 FM 517, Suite B, Dickinson, Texas 77539
P. O. Box 395, Dickinson, Texas 77539
Office: (281) 309-9500
Fax: (281) 534-6719
Toll Free: (877) 270-9500​


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Prayers lifted


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Dear Father, we pray this man will be found quickly. Help him to get through this nasty weather and guide the searchers to him immediately. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

If volunteers are needed for another search sat am please post here


----------



## Nancy77575 (Jul 22, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Prayers with ya'll. Good luck!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

My prayers for his discovery; safe and sound. Also a prayer for the family.

May the Good Lord guide his rescuers/searchers. C2


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers for y'all.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Been out all day with the crew from Dayton VFD Hope they find him soon!!!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Been out there all day in the cold rain, we're still stressing our efforts. Thanks for all the prayers! I believe they called equusearch but not sure. They have a few teams of dogs coming, as of now it's one pct. 4 constable blood hound. Oh and alot of locals with four wheelers including me. We've covered alot of country today, searched at least 10 camps and 100's of deer stands.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

prayers sent.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

More sent...


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

wow. hope they hurry up and find him....more sent....


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

going up


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

any news?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers for a safe return!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hope they find him soon and ok,must be this man http://montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/?p=41505


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea that's it roundman. Still no luck on finding him....


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Got my foul weather gear and ranger loaded. Headed that way.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Prayers are on the way


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

Prayers sent up


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Where do we go if we want to help search?


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Continued prayers for a safe return home.*


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

prayers sent for missing gentleman and all those who continue to look for him. Lord bless them all!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Covered a bunch of ground by ATV and then by foot. Getting news they are shutting it down for the night.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Continued prayers


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Prayers sent!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Let me know if yall need more people on atvs? I know quite a few


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Prayers sent

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Prayers sent

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope they find him in healthy condition. I know it's gonna be a cold night. Prayers sent!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0id5qs


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Update?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Update?


They have to be feeling desperate as night approaches. I have been praying off and on all day and checking 2Cool every hour. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

anything yet? you would think with all the atv's maybe he would hear them....hope all is well.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anything yet?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer sent.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Search was called off about 2hrs ago. At this point I believe they are turning it more into a recovery effort. The group I was with covered a lot of ground by atv earlier, then we hoofed it through a lot of nasty areas. This place is like a giant swamp. The command post really wasnt too organized this morning, just sending all the volunteers into a development area. I met some of the family and we got organized, and covered a lot of area that was overlooked. Its like a big swamp not many dry areas.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

offshorefanatic said:


> Search was called off about 2hrs ago. At this point I believe they are turning it more into a recovery effort. The group I was with covered a lot of ground by atv earlier, then we hoofed it through a lot of nasty areas. This place is like a giant swamp. The command post really wasnt too organized this morning, just sending all the volunteers into a development area. I met some of the family and we got organized, and covered a lot of area that was overlooked. Its like a big swamp not many dry areas.


Sad news, I was hoping like hell they would find him.

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Never, never, never give up hope. I was lost in the mountains and found my way to safety, instincts will kick into survival mode and their is nothing that cannot be done, will keep in my Positive prayers!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Still praying.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent, jut saw it on the news.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

It's a very bad thing that happened, the man had a stroke 4 years ago and is now mentally challenged. Not sure what kind of mindset he'd have, like trying to stay away from noise thinking he'd get in trouble or what. The country is low and very wet, there's hundreds of roads, deer stands, camps, pipelines etc... It's hard to believe that he'd just wonder off into the thicket and not into a stand or camp... A bad storm came through earlier and that caused them to stop the search. People that really know the land are still out there, I can't be out there cause of a death in the family but I been hunting/riding that country for years and wish I could be... Prayers are still needed. Thanks 2cool!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Prayers sent to your family and his.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Dang man, this is really a sad situation. Prayers for all involved in the search.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Can anyone Google Maps the area and post the link here that he is believed to be? And the areas yall are searching


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i think its the plum grove area up north towards cleveland and east towards tarkington prairie http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&g...esult&ct=title&resnum=2&sqi=2&ved=0CC8Q8gEwAQ


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

We are meeting at the Hwy 321 fire dept this morning at 9, getting a plan and heading back out to look again. Hopefully it will be a little bit better organized today. Yesterday we had alot of people show up and help look, we covered MILES of woods, swamp, clear cuts and creeks. We are VERY greatfull of everyones help, its hard to organize an operation when you have that much help. I am afraid that we have so many people out looking that the dogs may be following searchers sent and not his. I was with the TDCJ guys yesterday and their hound follows a known scent, therefore all the other peoples scent dont affect his trail; I am not sure about the other dogs out there.

We did find an old fallen down deerstand yesterday evening where it looked like he had climbed in and wraped up in the carpet and got out of the rain. Two different sets of dogs had hits there and in the area which is very promising. I was told thats were we will start today, by yesterdays end the dogs were wore out and so war everyone else.

I find it amazing how the community comes together in an event like this, there were alot of people out there that never had met this man but out of respect canceled their weekend plans to help.

Wish us luck today, there is more rain moving in making it a little harder.

Hotrod: Type these cords into Google Earth, this is the last know phone ping from 911

30 9'39.59"N 95 0'44.74"W


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Wishing everyone involved the best of luck today. Thinking positive!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Can anyone Google Maps the area and post the link here that he is believed to be? And the areas yall are searching


Joey, I'm thinking this might be right up YOUR alley with you and your 'mudders'.. Ought to be able to cover a lot of ground in those buggies... Wish I wuz young enough to be of any help...

Good luck to you..and all of the volunteers.. Praying hard for the guy...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Joey, I'm thinking this might be right up YOUR alley with you and your 'mudders'.. Ought to be able to cover a lot of ground in those buggies... Wish I wuz young enough to be of any help...
> 
> Good luck to you..and all of the volunteers.. Praying hard for the guy...


Thanks, thats what I was thinking, I asked but no reply. I could put the word out on several ATV forums and all my mudding friends on Facebook as well as the mud parks Facebook pages


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

You can go to the plum grove city hall if you want to volunteer. The more people out the better.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Dear Lord, please give the rescuers the way to this man.
I hope he is found soon


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

any news?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Captain Rex Evans with the Liberty County Sheriff'
Captain Rex Evans with the Liberty County Sheriff’s Office has announced the search for Dennis Rogers is suspended indefinitely because of the treacherous conditions created by the weather.

Water in the bayous running through the search area is moving at about 30 miles per hour. The large amount of rain has caused so much water to drain onto the trails and roadways they are now waterways. Multiple vehicles have become stuck, including ATV’s. 
A couple of searchers who were on foot have had to be rescued from quicksand using cables, and there have been several minor injuries. One searcher fell off of a 4-wheeler, another fell off a horse and there have been several twisted ankles. A couple of cases of trench foot have already been discovered from prolonged exposure to mud and water. 
Multiple vehicles remain stuck throughout the search area as of 5 p.m., including but not limited to multiple 4-wheelers and at least one fire truck that is buried to the axles in mud.
Captain Evans said on Monday, weather permitting, air support will be used to examine the area and reevaluate the situation. Unfortunately, after so much rain, he said it will not dry out quickly.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

This is terrible, I pray they find him well....have they tried any heat signatures from helo's? I wish everyone involved the best, and his family a happy ending...


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

SWANY said:


> This is terrible, I pray they find him well....have they tried any heat signatures from helo's? I wish everyone involved the best, and his family a happy ending...


They've tried that a few times with local helo's and USCG helo's. I heard they'll do it again tomorrow. We're all just praying for good luck but it's not looking good.... The family is very grateful for all the volunteers, help, thoughts and prayers. Sorry I couldn't update much, I've been busy with this as well as my grandmothers funeral stuff this weekend. 
Thanks 2cool!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

prayers continue and hope it turns out well, awesome all the caring people showing up to help!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for all involved for a safe rescue.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Prayers sent for a safe and speedy recovery. I will continue to follow and keep all in my prayers as it progresses. I feel for the gentleman and the family.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Any luck 2Coolers? Sure hope so...


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nothing yet that I have heard, I have to work today but wil be back out in the morning.

Brian


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

More prayers sent!


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just found out that the search has been called off due to "High Water and terrible conditions" THAT IS F IN BULL$HITT! I have a team ready to look in the am and I am told I cant? ***! 

On behalf of the family of the missing man I am truely sorry for the BS of Liberty County Sherrif Office. I am sure there are good people there but they Jacked this one up!

I can put a team on last known ping in 45 minutes and NEVER cross high water or even a CREEK for that matter. I am so ******!

Rant over sorry guys but I feel SO bad for this family, I wish I could just HELP!

Brian


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Brian just go anyway


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

If I had the equipment I'd be right there with you...
Good luck. Be sure to have some backup handy, as it seems that the local LEOs may not be there to help you out..

be safe..

a


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Brian just go anyway


x2, and be carefull if you do


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Brian just go anyway


That's what I'd do. Please be careful.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Search!*



Hotrod said:


> Brian just go anyway


It sounds like they have just about given up hope.

Search and Rescue Operations cost money and that's the bottom line.

Question?? How many dogs were used?

If it were me; lying out there in the woods, I'd want a search to continue. Who knows? You just may stumble over some place that has been overlooked before.

Go for it! C2


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd go Brian.. If it were my Dad lost, i'd be out there all day everyday for atleast 3 months. If he knows what he is doing out there, then he should be fine!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Turns out I know the missing man. If you use to street race or go to the tracks back in the day. Like navasota. You would know this guy. His nickname was river rat. He had several fast cars. The blue camaro he had was fast! He was well known back then


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

I heard earlier the search has been resumed. The command post is now the Plum grove city hall. Montgomery county is now heading up the search efforts. Here is a link to the search updates. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Montgomery-County-Police-Reporter/233489574447


----------



## 68PVM (Sep 22, 2010)

This just came up on the news:
http://www.khou.com/news/LCSO-Searc...man-case-now-a-criminal-matter-142524305.html


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

yeah, I'm watching the facebook page, I don't know if you read it or not, but they said several news articles have come out with misleading or false information about the case/search. Not sure, but this article may be one of the ones they were referring to..

A


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not sure exactly what is going on, i have a phone call into someone in the know. As soon as I hear somthing I will post back.

Brian


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

This is the most reliable source. Couldn't figure out how to get a link so I just screen shot it.
Local guys that know the land are still searching.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Turns out I know the missing man. If you use to street race or go to the tracks back in the day. Like navasota. You would know this guy. His nickname was river rat. He had several fast cars. The blue camaro he had was fast! He was well known back then


Yup he had a yellow Outlaw 10.5 camaro and his last car was a red camaro before his stroke. Very nice man and had some fast cars. I hope they find him.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Searching*

Looks like someone needs a good reliable Rumor Control Center to consolidate all of the rumors in one place to be sorted out.

I still hope and pray that the man is still alive and will continue to pray for him and his searchers.

There; but by the Grace of God, go I. C2


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> Looks like someone needs a good reliable Rumor Control Center to consolidate all of the rumors in one place to be sorted out.
> 
> I still hope and pray that the man is still alive and will continue to pray for him and his searchers.
> 
> There; but by the Grace of God, go I. C2


Great point C2.

Ever since I've read this thread my heart, hope, and prayers have been with him. I think a lot us have been hoping and praying.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

There's always rumors but what shocks me is what the news say. They had false information a few times, all the news stations and they were no 2 the same either. I've known this family all my life so I can tell when the news crew just came up with their own story it's shocking! I talked to Kim (the youngest daughter) and told her about this thread and all the 2coolers praying, she as well as the rest of the family is very grateful fur each one of you! And especially the guys that came and gave up your time to come help. It's truly amazing how the community and people will come together and especially for a complete stranger. I can't say it enough, Thank you so very much for everything 2cool!!! You guys rock!!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers continue. From first hand experience the media stinks


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Drummerboy

Since you are close to the family, is there really an investigation going on or it that just rumor?

After being out there for several days looking, I dont see how it could be. The terrain this man made it through he flat covered some ground and through some really rough ground at that.

There are some things that dont make sence but I still dont see how it could be crimnal unless he made it to a road and somthing happend there.

Brian


----------



## 68PVM (Sep 22, 2010)

dragginfool said:


> Yup he had a yellow Outlaw 10.5 camaro and his last car was a red camaro before his stroke. Very nice man and had some fast cars. I hope they find him.


Don't forget the pipes coming out of the rats he had mounted on the car.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Brian

It's not a rumor, I don't have any good details on the criminal part of it but I haven't talked to my buddy that's in the constables office. The family hasnt said anything either. 
I'm confused on the hole thing as well. He went on a walk down a trail, walked to far and got lost. The terrain is rough but if you stayed on the trail or pipeline he would have been found by now. I don't see him just going out into the thicket off a trail... It's a little suspicious, especially since he's the 3rd person to go missing in the area. If I get any info I'll definitely fill you guys in.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

68PVM said:


> Don't forget the pipes coming out of the rats he had mounted on the car.


Yup I remember the purge lines!


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

DrummerBoy471 said:


> Brian
> 
> It's not a rumor, I don't have any good details on the criminal part of it but I haven't talked to my buddy that's in the constables office. The family hasnt said anything either.
> I'm confused on the hole thing as well. He went on a walk down a trail, walked to far and got lost. The terrain is rough but if you stayed on the trail or pipeline he would have been found by now. I don't see him just going out into the thicket off a trail... It's a little suspicious, especially since he's the 3rd person to go missing in the area. If I get any info I'll definitely fill you guys in.


Please do, I am losing sleep over this ****. Its hard when you pour your heart and sole into something and your left hanging.

When I put together a team Friday, the details I was given by the LCSO did not make sense. The path that they said they had "known pings" did not jive. I consider myself in good shape and the areas he was "KNOWN" to travel in the given time period was almost impossible if not impossible for someone on foot in the weather we had.
Brian


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I know bro! When I went on Friday I left at 10 and didn't get back till after dark cause I was almost out of gas and completely soaked. I unloaded the ranger at the city hall and started by his house and went straight through to 321 and zig zagged back in forth up & down every jeep trail and deer path I could find. It's hard to believe everything they're saying now. We all just need some closure.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

crazy... radio news this morning mentioned someone might have taken him out in woods and left him on purpose thus the cause for criminal investigation now...


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

From Montgomery county police reporter.

"As of today, March 14, 2012 Investigators from the Liberty County Sheriff’s Office remain involved in an ongoing criminal investigation into the missing person case of Dennis Rogers, from Plum Grove, Liberty County.
At this time there are no new details which are being released as to what information has been obtained thus far and who the person(s) of interest may be. Should further information become available, I will forward as soon as possible."


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just released from the police reporter.

"Liberty County homicide detectives have identified several "persons of interest" in the mysterious disappearance of Dennis Rogers.
Rogers has been missing since Thursday, March 8.
The search for the Plum Grove man was suspended Tuesday and deputies began calling the case a "criminal matter."
Evans said someone came forward Tuesday with information they’d learned from a Facebook chat session. The chat involved a conversation overheard in a Harris County bar implicating several people who allegedly found Rogers alive and may have harmed him, according to Capt. Rex Evans with the Liberty County Sheriff’s Office. Detectives questioned two people late Tuesday and into the night, Evans said. Others will be brought in for questioning Wednesday. This is an attempt to qualify the information received.
Evans said they’ve also subpoenaed Rogers’ cell phone records.
Rogers, 54, had an accident several years ago that left him with memory problems, family members said.
He made several calls for help after he got lost Thursday, but then his cell phone battery went dead. He hasn’t been heard from since 1:30 a.m. Friday.
Rogers told Liberty County 911 dispatchers, "Uh today, I uh, I went walking and went too far and now, uh I’m somewhat lost."
"So you don’t know where you’re at?" the dispatcher asked.
"Uh, I’m close to my home," he said.
Dennis Rogers is affected with short term memory loss and does not have a mental capacity as it has been reported in the past. He remembers people, he remembers the past it’s just immediate things he forgets at times.
Despite rainy weather, volunteers spent several days searching thousands of acres of sparsely populated forests and farmland near Plum Grove, looking for Rogers.
Tuesday afternoon, deputies rounded up dozens of volunteers and told them to go home.
Detectives with the Liberty County Sheriff’s Office are still actively investigating the case as of 5 p.m. Wednesday."


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*how very sad, still sending prayers.*


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Still sending them up for him.

If it was indeed foul play..I hope they are found, convicted, and receive the max sentence. 

I am sure the silver lining will come,,,,whatever it may be.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Drummerboy for the update!

I know of a few hunred people that would like to have a chat with the "persons of interest"!

Not sure what to say! I can say that there are still alot of good people out there that would do anything for anybody for humanity sake, they have proved it in last 6 days. 

Thanks to everyone who helped, its nice to know if somthing was to happen to me or my family there are alot of people that will man up, brave the weather and get dirty for the sake of man kind.

Brian


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

wow, just wow.

Thanks for the updates.
Thanks for all those that helped, wish I could have joined yall.

A


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DrummerBoy471 said:


> Just released from the police reporter.
> 
> "Liberty County homicide detectives have identified several "persons of interest" in the mysterious disappearance of Dennis Rogers.
> Rogers has been missing since Thursday, March 8.
> ...


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

People who hurt people for fun need to be driven deep into Mexico and dropped off........


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

No need to go to Mexico, there are plenty of people here local to take care of them; a **** trap comes to mind!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it'd be nice to see the small town make an example of anyone connected to this if true.. slowly they disappear, one by one... nobody knows where they went.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

These "persons of interest" need a good lesson from the business end of my 40 cal.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I hope this is not true. It really blows my mind to think there are people that would intentionally harm someone in obvious distress. What the hell is wrong with people? If its true, may the bastages burn in hell!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Missing Man*

It seems almost impossible that the searchers couldn't have found any trace of him 'close to home', by now. Some kind of criminal malfeasance seems possible.

Did he have money or jewelry? Always a target for the drug heads

We have to maintain our prayer vigil; always hoping for the best outcome of the situation; the miracle of somehow finding the old gentleman alive. JMHO C2.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Disturbing news, very sorry for friends and family.


----------



## 598TransAm (Mar 12, 2012)

Very Sad...Hope he is found alive somewhere... Watched him race for years...


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

prayers up!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Update? Anything?


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

No new news yet. They're still doing the investigations...


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Drummerboy,

Anything new?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Per Equusearch they are resuming the search today.
http://texasequusearch.org/


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I wish I had something.... I didn't hear about them resuming the search. That's news to me!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

what i read too, http://www.click2houston.com/news/S...-man/-/1735978/9350376/-/11vomso/-/index.html


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Do you guys do facebook? if so this link has a little info. Seems there was confusion overnight about who the Equusearch request was directed at, they are only asking for actual members of equusearch to come out per the MCSO Fb page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Montgomery-County-Police-Reporter/233489574447


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just curious...Anyone know he sustained the head injury?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just curious...Anyone know _how_ he sustained the head injury?


Left out the how...:headknock


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Heart attack and lack of oxygen in the brain. Carbon monoxide was a factor.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DrummerBoy471 said:


> Heart attack and lack of oxygen in the brain. Carbon monoxide was a factor.


A guy I knew in school suffered an anoxic brain injury while smoking drugs. He had lack of common sense in the brain. It's been 10 days, but he's had plenty of water if he's still out there. Still hoping & praying for good news.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Search now called off

http://montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/?p=41960

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Captain Rex Evans was about to leave the search area on Highway 321 and go to Plum Grove at 6:00 p.m. to inform the family of the heartbreaking news that the search has ended with no success. Texas EquuSearch spent all day today searching the area where Dennis’s phone was last pinged hoping for new clues.
Evans said they had searched everywhere by plane, foot, ATV, and horseback and have turned nothing. This morning another aerial search was launched but nothing new was found. The area to the north is drying , however, to the south water remains standing in the roadways and within the wooded area.
Evans did say the criminal investigation would continue.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very sad news for all. Prayers continue.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Any news today? Am I reading that they still haven't found any trace of him?


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

They never found a trace of him, somthing is not right. I have a few friends at the SO and they say they know nothing, either they are full of it or they are keeping it very quite. I was told that this case is not being linked to the man missing off of hwy 2100; they say know what happened to him.

Brian


----------



## cleve68 (Jun 8, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Same as before, I talked to some guys at the constables office and they have nothing on it... No traces, nothing. It's very terrible!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh Boy !! Doesn't sound good at all. Still praying.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear no good news but as others stated we'll continue to pray.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Drummerboy,

I tried to PM you and you have your PM's turned off. Email me at [email protected]

Brian


----------

